# 4k Monitor mit 120hz?



## YourLifeEnds (10. April 2014)

Hey,

ich wollte euch fragen wie lang es noch dauert bis es einen 4k Monitor mit 120Hz gibt.
Wird es mit DP 1.3 möglich sein?

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (10. April 2014)

Meine Glaskugel sagt 2 Jahre und weitere 3 Jahre bis die Grafikkarten potent genug sind um so etwas in spielbaren Frames zu befeuern...


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (10. April 2014)

Wovon träumst du nachts? 

Aber mal im ernst: Das dauert noch.
120 hz sind noch lange kein Standard, genau wie 4k.
Wobei ich denke das 4k Anfang 2015 flächendeckend verfügbar sein wird,
wird das mit 120hz noch etwas dauern.
2016-2017 dürfte es erste Modelle für 500€+ geben.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (15. April 2014)

Dazu kommt dass die aktuellen 800€+ Modelle kein IPS Panel haben sondern auf TN Schrott setzen, das wäre das erste das man ändern sollte bevor man mit 120 Hz rumfummelt.


----------



## fensterkiller (1. Juni 2014)

Wenn man einen 4k Monitor mit 2k Auflösung betreibt, sollte er doch 120hz schaffen, oder?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung,aber das wird noch eine weile dauern.


----------



## Superwip (1. Juni 2014)

Mit DP 1.3 wird es wohl möglich sein, ich würde nächstes Jahr damit rechnen.

Es ist nicht zu erwarten das es zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits möglich sein wird (dann) aktuelle Spiele in 4k/>60Hz zu spielen aber die hohe Bildwiederholrate hat auch unabhängig davon Vorteile, insbesondere wenn eine adaptive Bildwiederholrate zum Standard werden soll.


----------



## fensterkiller (1. Juni 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> ... *adaptive Bildwiederholrate* ...


 
Was?  IIIHHH


----------



## Gerry_N2o (24. Mai 2016)

Dell UltraSharp UP3017Q, 30" OLED 4K 120 Hz 0,1 ms


----------

